# Fish ohio pin 2018



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Does anyone know what it looks like this year? I tried to look it up but found nothing. Hope it's a walleye.

Don.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I doubt it will be a walleye this year. The walleye was used in 1981, 1991, and 2010. Probably in another 3-4 years it will be used again.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...are the pins based off just the fish that qualify for the fish ohio pins? Or are they just freshwater Fish?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I've been fishing for a very long time...but only recently have submitted for pins the last few years. I have 2014 2016 2017...Don't know why I didn't do 2015? Would love to get my hands on a 2015 pin. Caught a 9.2 lb. Walleye while on a charter in 2015...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

This thread may be moved to market...willing to trade 3 lures for a 2015 pin...

1. Live target smelt
2. Savage gear suicide duck...used only 10 casts.
3.Rapala taildancer dive to 30 ft.

Plus some homemade twistedcatfish catfish rigs...

Got to have it...lol

Pm me if interested...


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

What was 2017 pin.? I forgot to turn my fish in for it.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Muskellunge ... Mr. Muskie.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Damn that’s a nice one. I just forgot to turn them in last season. The one your missing is the small mouth bass


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Smallmouth! She is a goal this year...I posted earlier in year about a pig I saw on the dam after dark...Fish looked like a 12 pack just sitting there lol. (Branch)

Don


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ve got the 15 pin the smallmouth pin looks nice. I use to send them in then just don’t bother anymore.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...annnnd I'll met you on the dam sometime soon? Lol.

Trade ya...

Don


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I’m going for the pike this season. Never fished for them and don’t know anything about them. Mostly just walleye/saugeye panfish guy. I did wade a river once late summer in Columbus with a friend and we caught a bunch of smallmouth. Not even sure what river it was but it was fun. Would like to do that again.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Pike is in ... hit it with spinnerbaits. Fingers backwood coves that have all day sun...or downtown kent.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

My wife’s parents live in Kent and in ten years I’ve never even thought of trying that out. I know one guy that fishes Mochican dry dam and usually catches a few. But the few are pretty decent size. I think he uses chubs under bobbers. What type of spinners do they catch on?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...are the pins based off just the fish that qualify for the fish ohio pins? Or are they just freshwater Fish?


Just freshwater fish found in ohio. Every year the pin is different. Does not matter what qualifying fish you catch there is only one species of fish on the pin for the giving year.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...annnnd I'll met you on the dam sometime soon? Lol.
> 
> Trade ya...
> 
> Don


Got my pins out and it is From 88 that year I was into getting fish Ohio’s , hit Erie a lot that year smallies and walleye fish Ohio’s. And got a couple master angler pins . Your welcome to it but it’s not the 15 your after though.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

That's ok. Thanks anyway snag. Someone pm me about the offer trying to set something up.

Don


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I was cleaning out a drawer a couple weeks ago and ran across my pins from way back.... It really brought back some great memories. I was so excited about fishing, so many adventures...
Fishing has been good for my soul...


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Pike is in ... hit it with spinnerbaits. Fingers backwood coves that have all day sun...or downtown kent.


Man, I used to fish wb quiet a bit. Always for eyes, couldn't keep the pike off the jig and twisters. Rarely got any eyes. Lol. Only reason I don't fish it much anymore it's because of location. Great lake... Will be at the dam very soon.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

They have announced the 2018 Fish Ohio pin has a walleye on it,has anyone received their 2018 pin yet? If so please post a picture I would love to see what it looks like. Just enter two fish so hopefully they will send mine soon.


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

I have not received my 2018 pin yet, caught a fish ohio drum back in april so im still waiting, i know they wait to send them out at certain times so im not sure when that will be.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Still waiting for my pin...since March placement. 

...last year I got my pin within 6 weeks of placement. 

Don.


----------



## BrodeTheToad (May 11, 2018)

I'm with you bud, I've been waiting since bout march


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

registered a FO Gill in January and still no pin.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Probably waiting on the pins to arrive on the slow boat from China! Haha


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Found a article today that said there had been a delay in getting pins made but they were in process now and would ship in 6-8 weeks and article was dated May 29th.Also found a picture of the 2018 FO pins on a Fish Ohio phone app add.The pins are nice looking.


----------



## Cogz (Jun 28, 2017)

Good luck guys!


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Your Wild Ohio Angler facebook page has loaded some info & pics of 2018 Fish Ohio pins so check it out. I don't know how to post a link or I would. They are nice looking pins.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

My son and I got pins in the mail today. They are good looking. My son is pretty excited. Its his first one.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Got mine today too. Submitted mid March. Giant largemouth out of a tiny public lake where I never caught anything bigger than 13"


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Got mine today also...march muskie off da dam.

Don.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I got my pin in yesterday's mail .


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

The pin finally arrived today. Here it is for 2018


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Got mine today


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Got mine today! Now I've got to get back to Ohio to catch 2 more species of trophy fish to get the Master Angler pin before years end. I have crappie and white bass already. So what is the best bet for two more? What kind of fish,time to go, and water body to catch them?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Easy ones would be channel cat / carp...me personally I like to challenge myself and target something like pike-steelhead-flathead. Whatever it is you do best of luck!

Don.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

My first trip was to Indian Lake and I thought that I would for sure get a trophy catfish but it didn't happen;although my first channel I caught there was 25 inches so close. I have a uncle that lives on the lake so will probable go back and try to get a catfish,saugeye,or lm bass.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am not sure about Indian but the easiest FO for me is Sunfish. Have caught a FO sunfish every year for the last 14 years since I moved back to Ohio. Most have been caught at Nimmy. Also do do pretty well with Crappie, then Walleye on Erie, and then Channels.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! I not from Ohio so what lake is Nimmy?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimisila Reservoir, which is technically part of Portage Lakes near Akron.


----------

